# Wubi - Root Password?



## John4444 (Jun 29, 2010)

I used Wubi to get Ubuntu to run alongside my Windows OS, and I'd like to know how I can get the root password. I want to become the superuser, but the passwords I enter are wrong, and I don't know how to get the password.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

may want to read the rules about passwords. We can't assist in password retrieval. Closing thread.



> Passwords - Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I don't know how to get the password.


Just keep guessing. You may guess it before I win the lottery. 

See #4 here:



> If you've used Linux for any amount of time, you might be used to running programs as root directly whenever you need to install packages, modify your system's configuration, and so on. Ubuntu employs a different model, however. The Ubuntu installer doesn't set up a root user -- a root account still exists, but it's set with a random password. Users are meant to do administration tasks using sudo and gksudo.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Just keep guessing. You may guess it before I win the lottery.


Wrong, incorrect, baloney! A very generous member, who wishes to remain anonymous, read far into that link that I posted and took the time to educate me on what was said. As I now understand it there is* no password for root* in Ubuntu, but rather the account is "locked" to prevent anybody from guessing or cracking the password and being able to login.

As a legitimate user already logged in with your own password you can login to root with sudo -s or sudo -i. I tried these and they work for me.

It probably looks strange to see two moderators apparently at cross purposes here, but I think that we are both right. This was addressed as a password question and was rightly closed according to our rules. OTOH I think that my posts are defensible as it is not really a password issue but rather a misunderstanding of how Ubuntu security works.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Definitely, Terry......as I've said before, I learn a lot from your posts, and continuing persistence to see to the 'root' of the issue. :up:


----------

